# No fog today



## Jazzey (Jan 12, 2009)

I just started taking an anti-depressant not too long ago.  Today, for the first time in a very long time, the fog has lifted a bit and has actually stayed at bay...so far.  

I was able to focus, my thoughts are clearer and I have more energy...I'm still on a bit of a roller-coaster ride (in terms of some negative thoughts) but, I'm so grateful for the clarity!  So for today, I'm celebrating!!

:dance::yahoo::woohoo:


----------



## Lana (Jan 12, 2009)

Yay!!  :cheerleader:

Keep in mind that anti-depressants take time to reach their peak effectiveness....and this is the part where I can almost hear the red-headed Annie sing, "The sun will come out, Tomorrow!!"


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 12, 2009)

- now you have that song in my head!   Thanks Lana.  I know that it'll take about 4 weeks.  At this point, I'll take any levity I can!


----------



## NicNak (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's another happy song! 


Yay for Jazzey :cheerleader:

YouTube - R.E.M. - Shiny Happy


----------



## Halo (Jan 12, 2009)

That sounds great Jazzey, I am happy for you :yahoo:


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 12, 2009)

so glad for you jazzey :hug:


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 12, 2009)

That's GREAT! Jazzey!
Ups and Downs not-with-standing, here's wishing things will stabilize in time for you as well. I'm almost jealous, but I send you :hug: 's instead.
:2thumbs:

:budgie:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! :grouphug4:

And Sparrow, thank you for the special hug.  :hug:  I think you were the first one here to tell me to celebrate every little success - isn't that your mantra?  :flowers:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 12, 2009)

That's so great to hear Jazzey. *hugs* Way to go! :goodjob: Thankyou for sharing it with us.


----------



## Charity (Jan 12, 2009)

So very glad to hear it, Jazzey!! :friends:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Gooblax and Charity.


----------



## white page (Jan 12, 2009)

:dance::woohoo::cheerleader:


I am so happy for you Jazzey , thanks so much for sharing  :thankyou2:

I feel awful about not posting sooner I thought this thread was about the weather , so left it till now to look in , doh !!


----------



## boi (Jan 12, 2009)

that's great Jazzey...I know how that feels :dimples:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 12, 2009)

> I feel awful about not posting sooner I thought this thread was about the weather , so left it till now to look in , doh !!



You're always forgiven WP!   :airkiss: And thank you for your well wishes :hug:

Thanks boi!  It feels pretty good to be able to think again and breath.   :flowers: :friends:


----------



## amastie (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi my friend 
more than WP, I've come to this very late - first of all because it always takes me *ages* to read and reply to different threads , but also because I've not been online till this evening.  I'm *very* glad that these antidepressants are helping you.  :yahoo:
It hurts me to think that you have been going through so much and I want to  send lots of :hug:  and :flowers:  and :support:  as I cheer you on  :cheerleader:
Take good care


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 13, 2009)

:dance::thewave:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Amastie and Sister-ray.



> It hurts me to think that you have been going through so much and I want to send lots of  and  and  as I cheer you on



I'm really ok.  I think I just didn't appreciate where I was in my depression this time other than the typical things.  I 'temporarily' got lost  . 

Sometimes you just don't know what you don't know - if that makes sense?  :roll:  But I'm definitely feeling much better! 

Thanks again for all the support everyone - it makes me smile .


----------

